

Malbolge - danabramov
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malbolge

======
octo_t
One of my favourite parts of Elementary was the appearance of Malboge, because
it was a technical detail _which made sense_.

I mean the actual code was bogus, because I don't think anyone has made
something that complex in it before, but it was a feasible CS solution, rather
than the standard NSI 'make a gui in visual basic to backtrace the killers ip'

